# Driving horse/ terrible under saddle



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

My Haflinger is kinda like that. He's not an unholy terror under saddle, and absolutely loves going out on trail rides to see the world. He's fun and exciting to ride, but I know his heart really lies in the original training he had, which was driving. He's an entirely different horse in harness than he is under saddle, particularly in the arena where he's expected to "work" (not that he doesn't work on the trail, but I'm a lot more laid back out there) It's not that he doesn't listen, and he doesn't try, but it's kind of half hearted in response. I can ask him to sidepass or halfpass under saddle, and he'll drift, no matter how much leg I have on him. Ask him the same thing in harness, and he does it like a boss.

I decided to compromise with him. In the arena, I only drive him unless we're competing in a barn playday which he's more than willing to get involved with. On trails, I'll ride him in the western saddle, but I gave up trying to turn him into a dressage-under-saddle pony, and we're just focusing on driven dressage instead. It's a much better trade off for both of us. He's more relaxed on the trail and because I drive him, he knows to listen for cues better under saddle.

Do you drive your mare at all? It could be that she needs the training and the hours together. My gelding was ho-hum about riding because he hadn't had much saddle time prior to me getting him, so there were things he didn't understand. But since we've been driving, he sort of understands it now, but not entirely. Like loping, he moves off the voice cue when driving and under saddle, but is pretty dead to the leg cue if I'm riding. I have tried asking him with leg and voice, and then just leg, but he sometimes listens, sometimes ignores. I could keep pushing him on it, but I don't canter out on the trails, and since I chose driving dressage instead of ridden, I don't have to fight him over it if I ever were to show.

I don't know if I can be of much help. I rode a LOT when I got him, and for a few years after we were doing trails a lot, and not much arena work so we didn't run into issues at first. He loves trails, loves getting out, and strutting around like he owns the world, and I don't really ask him to do things on the trail that he would have had to do in the arena. And then I started driving him a few years after I got him, and that's mainly what we've been doing ever since. I figure it's easier to work together that way than to try and fight each other doing what I want without listening to him.

Besides, I love cantering in the cart so much more than under saddle. I don't get leg cramps that way. :lol:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*poor under saddle*

i think you should ride your horse in the driveing bridle or buy some race blinkers ride a little at a time and and reward and your horse should adjust to work in the saddle.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like your pony has figured out there us no re-course for his naughty behavior. If that is the case, I'd imagine getting a more experienced/assertive rider would certainly help.  I hope you can get it all sorted out!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It actually doesn't sound like she's being stubborn, to me. It sounds like a combination of no consequences for not doing as she's told under saddle and being unsure/unbalanced with a rider on her back. As we all know, carrying someone on their back does not come naturally to a horse. Their center of gravity is completely different when they have a rider up. Some horses adjust to it with little to no visible effort (like my gelding). Others require more practice. In addition, carrying a rider uses different muscles than pulling a cart and some horses require more conditioning than others.

First of all, what kind of saddle are you trying to ride her in? What kind of bit? Are you 100% certain the saddle fits? Have you tried riding her bareback? Are you, yourself, a balanced rider?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I am also wondering if she just does not like to be ridden, which isn't common but it does happen. Maybe that is why her former owner decided to teach her to drive, which you say she loves to do.

Agree with others too, how is your riding? Are you centered, your hands quiet, do you bounce around or know what your doing?


----------



## pinkcat (May 20, 2015)

Thank you so much for all of the advice. I can assure you I am not a good rider. In fact I have had health problems that causes muscle spasms and lack of muscle control, so I had to turn my horse over to my daughter to ride. My daughter is an excellent rider, so I have had her work with my mare and she get's the same response. My mare does love trail rides and is excited about a trial ride, so she may be more like "CaliforniaDreaming's" horse. She was originally trained by an older gentleman who never intended to ride her, due to his age and health problems. We do still drive her. We do not compete, just ride the farms around here locally. She is very inquisitive and loves to see new things and experience new things. We think that is why she loves driving so much because she gets to go and see more. Maybe if we take her out on trails more where it is more exciting for her, and not do so much saddle work around here on the farm. We have done most of our saddle training in the round pen and in a small pasture. We have a Trekker bare back saddle, so I don't think the saddle is an issue. If I were the only rider I would say that I am the problem, due to my past health issues, which are mostly resolved now. I am wondering if trying to teach her under saddle while I had the health problems has just set her mind in a negative frame about saddle work. I'll try and think of places she would like to go and make all saddle work fun for her for awhile. Thank you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

By "bareback saddle" do you mean a treeless saddle or a bareback pad with stirrups? If it's the latter, that could be a problem. They are VERY poorly designed. All the weight in the stirrups is concentrated on a 3"-wide strip of webbing across the horse's back. Likewise, treeless saddles can cause rubbing and pinching, just like regular saddles can, if they don't fit properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkcat (May 20, 2015)

We have a trekker saddle, not a pad. My daughter rides English, so that is even a different saddle and we would get no changes. It seems maybe she has gotten a negative attitude about saddle work, so we are going to work hard to make it more pleasurable for her. BTW, my daughter rode her a few days ago and she was great and even cantered for her, with only a small buck. :? She seems to get too excited when cantering and just kicks out once and awhile.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it sounds like a saddle fit issue. Most driving horses transitions to riding easily.
Balking means the saddle may be too tight at the front.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep, my money would be on the horse being uncomfortable with the riding tack, or having weight on its back (probably saddle fit, possibly an old injury or a conformation problem, or even bad past riding experiences). I'd want to be very careful to check all that out before I jumped to any conclusions about the horse needing to be told, etc. If she's cooperative driving and lungeing, but not riding, this is a red alert about a discomfort/pain issue (or at least memory).

All the best, and keep us posted!


----------

